#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Buddha Sweetie Boys

## PampKin Head

... прислал ссылочку знакомый


сорри, ежели баян

----------

Huandi (09.06.2009), Pema Sonam (09.06.2009), Sergei (21.06.2009), Veronica (21.06.2009), Аньезка (09.06.2009), Вова Л. (09.06.2009), Джек (09.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009), Спокойный (09.06.2009)

----------


## Tsewang Donden

))) типа гимн дауншифтеров ))))))))

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Брат а кто такие эти дауншифтеры?

----------


## Аньезка

Браво!  :Big Grin:  :Kiss:

----------


## Martanda

> Брат а кто такие эти дауншифтеры?


http://retiredwizard.livejournal.com/49894.html

----------


## Аньезка

Вышел второй ролик.
Ленин http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a74qUnX-L1A
Enjoy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bob

Вайшнавы-песняры жгут...

----------


## Буль

В Маскве, с жиру... ещё не такое испражнение можно снять и записать.
mv /brain/.current/* /dev/null , не более

PS: предыдущая моя фраза в переводе с компьютерного на человеческий означает: "сплюнуть и забыть"

----------

Samadhi Undercover (21.06.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> В Маскве, с жиру... ещё не такое испражнение можно снять и записать.
> mv /brain/.current/* /dev/null , не более
> 
> PS: предыдущая моя фраза в переводе с компьютерного на человеческий означает: "сплюнуть и забыть"


В Питере с жиром проблемы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Не, в Питере этого тоже навалом. К сожалению.   :Confused:

----------


## Аньезка

Знаете, Бао...

Я понимаю, что восприятие юмора у всех разное, так же как и вкусовые пристрастия.

Но связать увиденное с жиреющей М*а*сквой (кстати, Вы уверены, что они из Москвы?)... это уже проявления каких-то глубинных заскоков.  :Kiss:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не, в Питере этого тоже навалом. К сожалению.

----------


## Буль

> Но связать увиденное с жиреющей М*а*сквой (кстати, Вы уверены, что они из Москвы?)... это уже проявления каких-то глубинных заскоков.


Вообще-то я написал про жир в отношении тех, кто снимал этот клип...

Но Вы в чём-то правы, поэтому я приношу свои извинения за проявленное мной неуважение к этой замечательной, белокаменной, златоглавой и первопрестольной стране и к её многоуважаемым гражданам!

За сим попрошу меня в этой теме более не тревожить, т.к. я хочу поскорее залечить культурную травму, полученную мной при просмотре ролика этого замечательного и, без сомнения, гениального трио.

----------

Аньезка (21.06.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Действительно зажрались. Это наверно непонятно столичным жителям, но Доширак, который в клипе, это дорогая и крутая лапша, которую настоящие бедные люди себе позволить не могут. Разве что, по праздникам.

----------

Veronica (21.06.2009), Аньезка (21.06.2009), Буль (21.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Трудно вообразить, КАК зажрались жители Нью-Йорка!

----------


## Спокойный

> Трудно вообразить, КАК зажрались жители Нью-Йорка!


Едят на улицах собак. Горячими.

----------


## Veronica

Ребята молодцы.Талантливые  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Действительно зажрались. Это наверно непонятно столичным жителям, но Доширак, который в клипе, это дорогая и крутая лапша, которую настоящие бедные люди себе позволить не могут. Разве что, по праздникам.


Сомнительно. Может ты с каким другим дошираком спутал? (Дорогая, крутая лапша, которую бедные себе позволить не могут стоит всего в полтора раза дороже чем самая дешевая из возможных (Роллтон)?)

Само слово доширак (도시락) обозначет коробочку с обедом (как у японцев _бенто_/_обенто_). Так там, что угодно может быть.

Пример доширака:



ps. А клипы дрянные.
pps. "_mv /brain/.current/* /dev/null_" (c) Бао. <- в /dev/null mv не делают.

----------


## Буль

> pps. "_mv /brain/.current/* /dev/null_" (c) Бао. <- в /dev/null mv не делают.


Не умеют, вот и не делают!  :Cool:

----------


## Huandi

Есть и дешевле ролтона, рублей 5 стоит за порцию. А доширак в коробочке (имеется в виду соответствующий корейский бренд) стоит 15-20 рублей.  За 20 рублей проще обычных макарон или риса купить - дешевле и вкуснее. Поэтому, это не выбор бедных.

----------

Veronica (22.06.2009)

----------


## Veronica

Согласна с Huandi.
Особенно если считать отправной точкой, зарплату в 10 тыс руб и меньше.

----------


## PampKin Head

А не надо за такие деньги работать...

----------


## Huandi

Доширак стал в столичных умах символом дешевой плохой еды с руки Камеди-клаб+Наша-раша, или еще раньше?

----------

